# Beater bucket fix up



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

I have this old beat up bucket I got for practically free. I have been beating up my "good" bucket scraping shale on my property. Finally wised up and switched to the "beater" bucket.

Made me think how great it would be to have teeth on the beater bucket. Can this be done, given the condition of the beater bucket or is it just not worth it. I normally don't have a need for a tooth bucket, so even a used 500-600 bucket isn't worth it to me.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

you have a welder? anything can be done with metal, too much? torch it off. too little? weld more on. take it to a welding shop, tell them to weld a new cutting edge on and some teeth attachment.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

That's a easy fix. Looks straight. I'd just weld a new edge on the bottom or you could go all out and cut out the bottom and put a new piece in. 
If you have some stock laying around and a welder, it's practically a free Saturday repair.
Good luck


----------



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

Unfortunately my welding skills are non existent, but I have a good local shop. 

Can I just use a strip of heavy gauge steel and weld the teeth onto that?

Any recommendation for teeth. When I check eBay there's about a hundred different types, most have roller pin or flex pin? Not sure what that means.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

If you're using your rig for general grading maintenance,you certainly don't want teeth.What you want is a good beefed up floor on that tinny looking bucket and then weld on a good heavy cutting edge and maybe even hard face it especially since you said you have rock. A good welder who knows construction iron will fix you right up.


----------



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a brand new 80 in low pro Bobcat bucket. This is just a beater I wanted to mod for the occasional dig and scrape.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Well,once you put teeth on,your back blading days will be over,unless you weld on the shanks so they don't protrude past your cutting edge,then you can just take on/off your teeth to suit your needs.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

We have teeth on our skid bucket and it back drags just fine. Just have the welder fix the edge then get some teeth that have bolt on shanks like a backhoe bucket. Then drill and bolt the shanks on and your set.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm sure it's not in your budget for the bucket but depending how well you want it to do a little bit of everything look into a rezloh edge. Far from inexpensive but it lets you do a lot of different things with the same bucket.


----------



## vic3500 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah probably too rich for my blood, i only wanna sink maybe 150 bucks into this venture. And I rarely need a tooth bucket, just kinda stumbled on a use for it. Once this project's done I wont have much need for it, so don't wanna invest too much


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

90plow;1618569 said:


> We have teeth on our skid bucket and it back drags just fine. Just have the welder fix the edge then get some teeth that have bolt on shanks like a backhoe bucket. Then drill and bolt the shanks on and your set.


To clarify,yes,of course you can still back blade but you're not going to final grade with anywheres near as nice a finished product.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

There are bolt on tooth bars as well if you really want one. Look around on ebay and the auction sites. They go cheap.


----------

